# Incoming: Bronze SAR Rescue Timer!



## Jim44

Just picked this up at my local AD, no. 145/150. My new outdoor/beach watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats, a wonderful piece.


----------



## Jim44

stuffler said:


> Congrats, a wonderful piece.


Thanks, I'm really happy with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer

That’s a unique choice and a great addition! Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## John Price

Very cool - Keep us posted on how the bronze ages.


----------



## BSWTKR

congrats on the new watch. looks great


----------



## pdsf

John Price said:


> Very cool - Keep us posted on how the bronze ages.


Yes, please do. I heard it's all sold out at US ADs.


----------



## Jim44

ngilbert7 said:


> What a funky, cool looking watch. The design reminds me of an old divers helmet.


I hadn't thought of that but that's a good observation!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamstone

Impressive choice, I like it.


----------



## 56scooter01

very nice, a little jealous!!


----------



## Inkahalo

Awesome!!!


----------

